# Snowflakes in other countries...



## SheriV (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## meanstreek (Aug 27, 2017)

trump love god

hitler is god

fear god


----------



## cube789 (Aug 27, 2017)

The world's population is decreasing in terms of intellect each and every day, meaning there are more imbeciles on the planet then ever before.

Trump is king imbecile now, a shepherd to the millions of gullible and self righteous.

I mean seriously who the fuck endorses Nigel farage??? Twat


----------



## seismicslayer (Aug 27, 2017)

This is the most bad ass thing I have ever seen in my life. Mein trumph

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Aug 27, 2017)

cube789 said:


> The world's population is decreasing in terms of intellect each and every day, meaning there are more imbeciles on the planet then ever before.
> 
> Trump is king imbecile now, a shepherd to the millions of gullible and self righteous.
> 
> I mean seriously who the fuck endorses Nigel farage??? Twat



It kinda kills me a subset considers the above covers as endorsements rather than scorn..considering on the case of Germany and in several other countries even putting the kuhnen salute is completely illegal


----------



## SheriV (Aug 27, 2017)

Spy apparently thought of Trump as one of their favorite targets in the 80's and 90's and Nick named him the "tiny fingered vulgarian" ..to which Trump phoned them several times over the years to inform them he did in fact..have normal sized fingers. Idk if that's true, the publishers claim it is but it made me chuckle.
Spy came out of retirement to make a few more covers and articles.





Did I forget this gem earlier?..idk


----------



## charley (Aug 27, 2017)

cube789 said:


> The world's population is decreasing in terms of intellect each and every day, meaning there are more imbeciles on the planet then ever before.
> 
> Trump is king imbecile now, a shepherd to the millions of gullible and self righteous.
> 
> I mean seriously who the fuck endorses Nigel farage??? Twat




..... some people here [prince]will get upset to read "Trump is king imbecile now, a shepherd to the millions of gullible and self righteous."

..... & Nigel Farage is such a right wing asshole , of course trumpski endorses him..if hitler was running for office , trumpski would endorse him..


----------



## Arnold (Aug 27, 2017)

charley said:


> ..... *some people here [prince]will get upset to read* "Trump is king imbecile now, a shepherd to the millions of gullible and self righteous."
> 
> ..... & Nigel Farage is such a right wing asshole , of course trumpski endorses him..if hitler was running for office , trumpski would endorse him..



Upset?


----------



## Oldschool (Aug 28, 2017)

I see all these posts by charley hating Trump but what does he think Hillary could do better??


----------



## charley (Aug 28, 2017)

OldSkool said:


> I see all these posts by charley hating Trump but what does he think Hillary could do better??



... hey oldSkool, as much as I don't like Hillary,with her, the USA wouldn't be approving of the KKK , White supremacist groups , neo-Nazis,, trump supports and admires the worlds worst dictators , he hates immigrants , gays , poor people... he will destroy environment , Hillary is a wonk but is 100% better that trumpski.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2017)

charley said:


> ... hey oldSkool, as much as I don't like Hillary,with her, the USA wouldn't be approving of the KKK , White supremacist groups , neo-Nazis,, trump supports and admires the worlds worst dictators , he hates immigrants , gays , poor people... he will destroy environment , Hillary is a wonk but is 100% better that trumpski.



Fakes news, turn off CNN.


----------



## charley (Aug 28, 2017)

...   this is a clip of what Rob calls *fake news* ...  so for him this never happened .. must be nice to live in the 'trumpy bubble' ...    
https://youtu.be/gld84wPItqc


----------



## solidassears (Aug 28, 2017)

Charley living in the alternate universe


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2017)

charley said:


> ...   this is a clip of what Rob calls *fake news* ...  so for him this never happened .. must be nice to live in the 'trumpy bubble' ...
> https://youtu.be/gld84wPItqc



Are you also going to post the videos over the past 2 years of the snowlflake liberal fucktards blocking highways, rioting, looting, etc.? 

Didn't think so, its always one side with snowflakes.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 28, 2017)

SheriV said:


> View attachment 64458View attachment 64459View attachment 64460View attachment 64461



Hey I am just curious is it really funny to you that people are threatening our president and his family's life?


----------



## charley (Aug 28, 2017)

Prince said:


> Are you also going to post the videos over the past 2 years of the snowlflake liberal fucktards blocking highways, rioting, looting, etc.?
> 
> Didn't think so, its always one side with snowflakes.





,,,, what side would that be 'mister I don't back trump'...   ??      .....


----------



## SheriV (Sep 1, 2017)

Prince said:


> Hey I am just curious is it really funny to you that people are threatening our president and his family's life?




did I take an amused tone with any of those?
I actually really think it sucks people the world over see the president of the united states this way


spy goes back to the 80's with trump and that WAS funny


----------



## SheriV (Sep 1, 2017)

oh, and cry me a fucking river about threatening his and his families life- literally every president has dealt with this- here's a hint its one of the reasons why they're surrounded by secret service and have anti aircraft weaponry on the roof of the white house


----------



## seismicslayer (Sep 1, 2017)

charley said:


> ...   this is a clip of what Rob calls *fake news* ...  so for him this never happened .. must be nice to live in the 'trumpy bubble' ...
> https://youtu.be/gld84wPItqc


This video is no different then the black lives matter idiots 30 min from my house in Ferguson jumping every white person that walked by because of the color of their skin as the destroyed their own neighborhoods and then botched and complained about how they're forced to live in run down parts of st Louis. Racism is stupid and exist on both sides of the color spectrum. And guess what the common theme always is? Idiots always a bunch of fucking idiots 

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Sep 1, 2017)

SheriV said:


> oh, and cry me a fucking river about threatening his and his families life- literally every president has dealt with this- here's a hint its one of the reasons why they're surrounded by secret service and have anti aircraft weaponry on the roof of the white house




.....  you can't believe a word Rob says, he was a 'birther' and Obama hater , he had zero respect for the presidency of Obama,,,    now he found his 'jesus' in trumpy and plays it like he gives shit about the office of president.. & he enjoys preaching and fake teaching us [talking down to us] ...  as if I'm going to change...   ..   ..


----------



## Arnold (Sep 1, 2017)

charley said:


> .....  you can't believe a word Rob says, he was a 'birther' and Obama hater , he had zero respect for the presidency of Obama,,,    now he found his 'jesus' in trumpy and plays it like he gives shit about the office of president.. & he enjoys preaching and fake teaching us [talking down to us] ...  as if I'm going to change...   ..   ..



I already told you countless times I never voted or paid any attention to politics before this last election. 
And unlike you and all of the snowflakes that cannot seem to accept the outcome of the election I NO LONGER WATCH POLITICS CAUSE IT DOES NOT FUCKING MATTER!  

GET A LIFE CHUCK!


----------



## charley (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2017)

*Professor Kelley told me 100 times over three decades that "Donald Trump was the dumbest goddam student I ever had."  I remember his emphasis and inflection - it went like this - "Donald Trump was the **dumbest goddam **student I *_*ever*_* had."*


----------

